# Lucky catch



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I didn't know the Bee was there until after downloading the photos. The Hummer seems a bit concerned about it.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Cant give green......yada, yada, yada.......great capture!


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Great photo. Only goes to prove that you cannot get those lucky shots with the camera in the camera bag.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

very cool capture Michael


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Great composition, not sure which subject I like better.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Great pic. It almost looks like a cartoon with the bee harassing the hummer.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Sweet haven't seen any hummers around my place yet.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Awesome!!


----------

